# My plants!



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I've moved my plants about as my P's kept biting them up and the amount of leaf loss has been reduced ... although they are still take little nips out of them I think they should recover!


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

The P's might be rediscovering their territory now. FIsh tend to use plants/ornaments as markers to define territory and comfrot zones. By moving everything around you are asking your fish to find new territory. When they do they may go back to eating your plants again.

Anyway I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

wow nice tank man let me know how it works cool man


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank!I really like the 'Windelov Java' you have on the top wood!

I suggest you also to put some dwarf foreground plants it will look fantastic!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

that is an awesome tank


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for your comments!!

My P's new tank is being delivered today so I cant wait to start setting it up for them!! Lots of nice plants to buy!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

planted tanks seem to always look better than non planted
great lookin tank :rock:


----------



## Perry5136 (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice tank man


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

sweet tank


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice tank, your plants look healthy


----------

